# Anyone dealt with the Naughty dog school?



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

In Essex. 

Please tell me no.

I've just been shown some of their "training" videos whereby the "problem dogs" are muzzled and then bullied by the "trainers" dogs. Of which - some of the "trainers" dogs are muzzled themselves. 

There is a GSD/Husky dog, who when I looked at the website, was chosen for his bullying behaviour amongst his siblings! 

In one of the videos the "trainer" allows this "stooge" dog to hump a doodle who was being "dominant" continuously! Something about riding him to make him submit. The dog was greeting another dog and the "stooge" dog came in and started humping him again "to reduce his rank" :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:

People pay for this sh*t!!

The "trainer" then allows a dog to chase a fearful Boxer. How is that going to help the dog gain confidence!?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That sounds horrific  poor poor dogs


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

SLB said:


> In Essex.
> 
> Please tell me no.
> 
> ...


sounds like a right bunch of muppets them trainers!
Not related to CM I take!


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

*sigh* just...why :frown2:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Bl**dy H*ll!!!! It`s her! 
Used to be part of the dog training school at Benfleet - because her dad was a dog trainer and her mum carried it on after he passed on. No training or qualifications for mum and daughter btw. Obviously that sort of knowledge is genetic. 
She`s the one that pinned down (muzzled) Daisy when I went there all unsuspecting for help with aggression. Daisy bit her btw. :thumbup1:
She then set up a `special` class for dogs - I bumped into them one day on a walk. She said as I approached that she wasn`t taking Daisy... I said I wasn`t joing. 
Avoid this woman like the plague!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

un believable, just went on their site


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

DT said:


> sounds like a right bunch of muppets them trainers!
> Not related to CM I take!


No mention of CM - they seem to let their "lead dogs" take charge of the situation rather than actually train the dogs.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

sianrees1979 said:


> un believable, just went on their site


Just had a look too 

I don't like humans :frown2:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Claire thats awful!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

That GSD is infuriating!  I'd be furious if someone let their dog do that to one of mine.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol i can safely say if any of her dogs tried to hump Tummel he'd be extremely angry, he does not tolerate being humped after a huge BMD did it to him...fair enough really 

I am shocked at these videos....honestly think the "stooge" dogs are worse than the clients  It was the first aggression video that annoyed me, poor frightened wee BT being bullied like mad by a much bigger dog until it allows the other dog to sniff it...yeah cause that will help with it's aggression in the future


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> That GSD is infuriating!  I'd be furious if someone let their dog do that to one of mine.


Louie had a dog do the same thing to him last year. (if you're looking at the doodle videos) No wonder my boy retaliated. 

Cannot believe people would allow this behaviour towards their dogs and then pay for it too.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Shocking but sadly not unusual these days 

Taken from website 

"Unacceptable methods of Love.... 

Worrying over their wellbeing"


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Silly bouncy 10 month old lab getting pinned to the floor by a gsd wearing a muzzle to learn to play better :frown2:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow . The blurb says that it helps you to overcome issues in a 'positive and rewarding way'.....didn't see much of that in the videos I watched :frown2:.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Is it me or is pretty much every one of their videos just packed with really uncomfortable looking dogs?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm no expert but I am shocked by these videos. Looks pretty cruel to me


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Some real gems in the Shepherd mix's profile!



> I'm a 4 year old entire Husky/GSD and was acquired for the purpose of being a lead dog. This is the reason that I remain entire (I still have my bits).
> *I was chosen from a litter of 10 puppies for my tenacity, my reluctance to be held and my bullying controlling ways with my litter of brothers and sisters.*
> 
> Although useful, *I am a handful to manage*. Being an entire Husky/GSD has its drawbacks for my mum. Lynette constantly has to balance my desire and drive to work dogs with me being a normal dog away from work.
> *One of the problems is that owners have no idea what I am doing and how it can benefit their dog*. They are uneducated in the ways of dogs or worse believe that dogs are children and live by human standards and social rules.


What a great idea, letting mannerless stooge dogs bully and wind up others!  The video of the Border Terrier with "anger based" aggression was quite distressing. I'm amazed that people have been taking their dogs to these "trainers".


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

My favourite bit is at about 1:17
Samson passed the T&#39;ealc Test - YouTube
"You're gonna get decked if you do that."

Niiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

This woman also reckons she's a dolphin whisperer, amongst other nuttery. Enough said.


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

What an idiot. I was hoping that maybe they're not very popular, but from the amount of dog's she's using to "teach" with I'd say they're getting quite a lot of business :-(

Particularly liked this:

*Although useful, I am a handful to manage. Being an entire Husky/GSD has its drawbacks for my mum. Lynette constantly has to balance my desire and drive to work dogs with me being a normal dog away from work.
One of the problems is that owners have no idea what I am doing and how it can benefit their dog. They are uneducated in the ways of dogs or worse believe that dogs are children and live by human standards and social rules.

One thing I know to be sure, if I did not work I would be a real problem in society both for dogs and humans. The workshops give me the opportunity to be what I was bred to be a ....

Lead Teaching Dog*

Whatever she is she's obviously good at bullsh*t!


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

How horrific!! The 'Naughty Dog School'.. sounds like a bit of a silly friendly name for a dog training class, but this is just disgusting. They should be reported, shut down, and fined! Horrible.

Although it's not just the trainers.. what owner would do this too? If I took my boys to dog class expecting them to get some training, and then this happened.. we'd be out there like a shot!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I haven't watched their videos, reading the website was enough - what a load of CRAP!

What they are doing is essentially a 'pink and fluffy' version of dog fighting.

This is from one of their "success stories" ut:



> Since most of Mia's problems were at a distance away from her mum we introduced an electric shock collar. We taught Mia that when she heard a bleep she was to return to Sarah or suffer the consequences. This has had a unbelievable effect on Mia and Sarah. Sarah now knows she can control Mia at a distance and Mia understands what is expected of her. Today although Mia wears her collar it isnt charged, but dont tell Mia!


So basically they can't even teach recall without having to introduce an e-collar! And also the fact that the dog still needs to wear the collar (regardless of whether it is "charged" or not) shows that it has been far from a success!

And no offence to anyone who is into 'alternative' healing or anything, but that woman is nuts, full of mumbo jumbo! Going on about dolphin whispering and all that witchy healy hocus pocus stuff  ut:

I haven't even read half of this website yet, but it is certainly gonna provide me with some VERY entertaining bedtime reading. I'm thinking of sharing the link to their page on FB and telling people to avoid them, is anyone else up for that?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks to me like that GSDxHusky needs knocking down a peg or two. I've seen this before with dogs who are allowed to control the behaviour of other dogs over and over again to teach other dogs how to behave, they seem to think they should take charge all the time regardless of whether it concerns them or not.

I would not allow that bullying and humping behaviour to my dogs. I think my dog has a right not to interact and to tell a dog to go away if it wants to. If I come across 'dominant' dogs like that on walks who harass my dogs and wont take no for an answer, I soon get rid of them myself. I'm not keen on that kind of behaviour in a dog at all, regardless of whether it's natural.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

what a arse!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Leanne77 said:


> Looks to me like that GSDxHusky needs knocking down a peg or two. I've seen this before with dogs who are allowed to control the behaviour of other dogs over and over again to teach other dogs how to behave, they seem to think they should take charge all the time regardless of whether it concerns them or not.
> 
> I would not allow that bullying and humping behaviour to my dogs. I think my dog has a right not to interact and to tell a dog to go away if it wants to. If I come across 'dominant' dogs like that on walks who harass my dogs and wont take no for an answer, I soon get rid of them myself. I'm not keen on that kind of behaviour in a dog at all, regardless of whether it's natural.


I like this 

Tummel has met these kinds of dogs before...and once he's realised they want to control him he ignores them and does his own thing  goodness knows how that dog would react or how that "trainer" would interpret it but i want my dogs to be able to stand up for themselves.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

As a dangerously dominant/aggressive dog :yesnod:.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Not read the whole thread and not watched the footage but really anyone with half a brain can determine the worth of the dog trainer by the following qualifications

_I am a Reiki Master, Shammanic Energy Healer (walking the North), Advanced Theta Practitioner, Animal Communicator and Healer, Dolphin Whisperer, Manifesting and Abundance Practitioner and I am honoured to share the Munay-Ki Rites._

Now I am not sure what the call is for Dolphin Whisperers is in Essex, and I have no idea what a Manifesting and Abundance Practitioner is, but after reading this mumbo jumbo the words, 10, foot, barge and pole come to mind.

I am now going to retire into my pyramid, surround myself with crystals and chant........... because doing so means that my dog is "at one with me and the universe"................... Ommmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

'ells bells!!!!

dreadful, just dreadful! Really uncomfortable watching. What numpties use these people??


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh yes but no, lol! I contacted her (think it was Lynne/Lynnette) and asked about training for Flynn after his first hip replacement because I wanted to try and socialise him with other dogs. She told me that firstly I must NEVER think of him as my baby (that was out for a start, lol) at that point I hadn't even began to say what he meant to me, it was just what she said straight away!

So her plan was to muzzle Flynn and let him in with her GSD, she said if Flynn tried anything her dog would 'put him in his place' because often pushy dogs just have to be shown that they can't throw their weight around - but hers can obviously!!

I said Flynn couldn't take body blows due to his hip replacement and she said it wouldn't be too hard!  At that point I realised she knew absolutely zilch about this kind of surgery and already sussed she knew absolutely nothing about nervous dogs either. Who in their right mind would put their dog through that?

She invited me to go and have a look at their 'training methods' and needless to say I never contacted the place again but I did warn others on the Mal forum, although they all said they wouldn't touch that place with a barge pole - me neither!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Why oh why do people get sucked in by all this psuedo scientific crap. I haven't bothered to look at the video, I can guess what it's like from the posts, In my very humble opinion there are only a few requirements to training a dog. Patience, and a basic understanding of their needs. If some, so called trainer set a dominant dog on one of mine two things would happen, the dog would feel my boot up its backside and so would the 'trainer'.
And as for being a 'Dolphin whisperer, I dont believe that anyone would fall for that. God this kind of crap makes my blood boil. Apologies, I'm having a rant, not like me at all.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Couldn't agree more Pete. If that bullyish dog had 'sorted Flynn out' it would have been sorted out too and that stupid ass of a woman. I can't understand how that sort of practice is allowed to go on if it needs a licence to operate.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Just the name would put me off "The Naughty Dog School"! It's so negative & un PC.... shouldn't it be challenging behaviour or something!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I have trawled the site for the last hour (yes I have no life) and watched all the videos.

Very interesting indeed. Really was horrified at the nervous dog being allowed to be chased, it was obviously petrified! poor thing. 

T'ealc was just a bit of a bully really, I wouldn't like to see another dog the same size and temperament come up against him, I am sure it wouldn't end well. 

Also the muzzles!?! Surely you want to be advertising calm dogs, not dogs that have to wear muzzles! If someone brought there dog to 'NDS' with the same temperament as T'ealc, then I am sure it would be classed as being aggressive.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

dandogman said:


> T'ealc was just a bit of a bully really, I wouldn't like to see another dog the same size and temperament come up against him, I am sure it wouldn't end well.


That's exactly what the Mal forum folk said about taking Flynn, he's much bigger than that dog and Mals don't usually back down. It would have been carnage I'm sure and made Flynn all the worse. Just can't understand the mentality behind any of it! 

Didn't realise I put a thread on here too.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/129754-good-2.html


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

They also run "The Good Dog School" for obedience training! Wonder if T'ealc attends? 
Very very basic site but a bit of food for thought:


> We agree that the new alternative methods to dog training are causing more problems than they are worth.


Which ones? 


> No tricks or clickers we promise!


:lol:


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> _I am a Reiki Master, Shammanic Energy Healer (walking the North), Advanced Theta Practitioner, Animal Communicator and Healer, Dolphin Whisperer, Manifesting and Abundance Practitioner and I am honoured to share the Munay-Ki Rites._


I didn't notice that bit on the website, it's hysterical :lol:

How can _anyone_ take someone who spouts stuff like that seriously? :huh:


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Interestingly, on a review site (found via Google - not that I'm interested or anything  ) this person has studied canine psychology but it does not state what course and is also a horse whisperer 

Naughty Dog School | Dog Trainer


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

If it wasn't so tragic it would be hilarious. Biggest load of crap I've seen.
Just WHY?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

She actually told me she could 'feel a bond' with Flynn over the phone!  Well she didn't 'feel' it for long, lol! 

I hadn't thought about this place in years but after being on PF for a while since my thread in 2010 I am now quite furious that I didn't give her a piece of my mind and just said I'll go and have a look. I never did go and see, just as well, would have had to listen to such a load of [email protected]! ut:

Looking at the fear in some of those dogs just makes me so mad and upset - surely it's abuse!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Had a brief look at the website and watched some of the videos. Honestly, I am horrified that people are being mugged of their money and their poor dogs being put through that kind of stress.

Watching crap like that just frustrates me no end. Moronic Cesar Millan wannabes infuriate me but this is even lower than that.

Basically the mentality is to chuck a bunch of muzzled dogs together and hope for the best. Absolute madness. ut:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I just don't understand how owners can stand by and watch their dogs in a situation such as that  I could never put my two through that... just doesn't bear thinking about. 

And that stooge dog is just as bad, if not worse, than the clients dogs! Neither of mine would tolerate that humping, especially Jake, and I do not blame them... It wasn't even just a quick hump, it was persistant... Awful, just awful... 

How are people like that allowed to train dogs? I really think something needs to be done about who can and cannot train dogs... Those dogs look stressed and unhappy...


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmmm... they do have an open facebook group, perhaps posting a link to this thread would put some people off.... :devil:


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Pet Services Kent said:


> Hmmm... they do have an open facebook group, perhaps posting a link to this thread would put some people off.... :devil:


Yes I was thinking that too... and looking for anything on Qype or such like for reviews. The good news is that this thread pops up on the first page of the Google search for this cruel company.

I am appalled. They are like the idiot in Cambridge who runs G3 Dogs and uses prong collars.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

lozzibear said:


> I just don't understand how owners can stand by and watch their dogs in a situation such as that  I could never put my two through that... just doesn't bear thinking about.
> 
> And that stooge dog is just as bad, if not worse, than the clients dogs! Neither of mine would tolerate that humping, especially Jake, and I do not blame them... It wasn't even just a quick hump, it was persistant... Awful, just awful...
> 
> How are people like that allowed to train dogs? I really think something needs to be done about who can and cannot train dogs... Those dogs look stressed and unhappy...


My thoughts exactly. I only saw a couple of clips (what was enough tbh ) & couldn't understand how the training dogs could be allowed to act out such behaviour that the clients dogs were not allowed to. It just looked like bullying to me & it was actually quite upsetting to see one of the smaller dogs quite scared by the whole encounter 

Is this sort of 'training' really allowed? Do dog training facilities have to have some sort of license or vetting, even by a council to operate? I really am quite shocked that this sort of establishment is allowed. Surely this is an accident waiting to happen, what if one of the muzzles slipped then one or both of the dogs could be seriously injured.

Quite upsetting & worrying that people will fork out (probably quite alot!) to have their dogs treated in such a way.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I only saw a couple of clips (what was enough tbh ) & couldn't understand how the training dogs could be allowed to act out such behaviour that the clients dogs were not allowed to. It just looked like bullying to me & it was actually quite upsetting to see one of the smaller dogs quite scared by the whole encounter
> 
> Is this sort of 'training' really allowed? Do dog training facilities have to have some sort of license or vetting, even by a council to operate? I really am quite shocked that this sort of establishment is allowed. Surely this is an accident waiting to happen, what if one of the muzzles slipped then one or both of the dogs could be seriously injured.
> 
> Quite upsetting & worrying that people will fork out (probably quite alot!) to have their dogs treated in such a way.


To be honest I'm shocked they're allowed to do this too. It looks like it should be against some kind of animal abuse laws to me, electric shocks, bullying, setting aggressive dog loose on them. ut:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> To be honest I'm shocked they're allowed to do this too. It looks like it should be against some kind of animal abuse laws to me, electric shocks, bullying, setting aggressive dog loose on them. ut:


But regardless of equipment that is used (rightly or wrongly) I was suprised (& shocked) that they are letting another dog 'sort out' the unwanted behaviour.

Surely this is not a 'controlled' way of dealing with a behavioural issue & could be seen as encouraging fighting between dogs which I assumed would break some sort of law ...... but then I know nothing really about guidelines fordog training facilities, council involvement in establishments, etc


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> But regardless of equipment that is used (rightly or wrongly) I was suprised (& shocked) that they are letting another dog 'sort out' the unwanted behaviour.
> 
> Surely this is not a 'controlled' way of dealing with a behavioural issue & could be seen as encouraging fighting between dogs which I assumed would break some sort of law ...... but then I know nothing really about *guidelines fordog training facilities*, council involvement in establishments, etc


Sadly I don't really think there are any judging by what passes as training these days.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> But regardless of equipment that is used (rightly or wrongly) I was suprised (& shocked) that they are letting another dog 'sort out' the unwanted behaviour.
> 
> Surely this is not a 'controlled' way of dealing with a behavioural issue & could be seen as encouraging fighting between dogs which I assumed would break some sort of law ...... but then I know nothing really about guidelines fordog training facilities, council involvement in establishments, etc


There is one video where there is a young Leonberger - obviously not been taught any manners at all. She lets him off with her "stooge" and then the Leo jumps up someone - her dog comes running over and she actually says "You'll get decked if you try that again" ut:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

SLB said:


> There is one video where there is a young Leonberger - obviously not been taught any manners at all. She lets him off with her "stooge" and then the Leo jumps up someone - her dog comes running over and she actually says "You'll get decked if you try that again" ut:


What about all that mystical [email protected] she spouts about herself??! When in reality she is just a bully 

How can pay people £££'s for their dogs to be bullied by other dogs?

(Although the reference to being a 'dolphin whisperer' did crack me up!!! )


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

This is horendous i would think its the quickest way to get a dog aggressive dog or at least a dog wary dog. i cant understand why people will let this happen to their dogs i wish those people that are there so called training could go to a proper class and see what it should be like. Their dogs are scared and stressed so wont lbe learning anything except to mis trust other dogs and people


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

dandogman said:


> Also the muzzles!?! Surely you want to be advertising calm dogs, not dogs that have to wear muzzles! If someone brought there dog to 'NDS' with the same temperament as T'ealc, then I am sure it would be classed as being aggressive.


That's exactly what I thought! Even if I didn't understand how bad they were, I would be majorly put off by them the moment I saw that all of their dogs were muzzled.... surely if they were that good at training dogs, their own dogs would not need to be muzzled, the muzzle is obviously there for a reason!

I agree with you totally about T'ealc - they go on about how dogs should not be mannerless and pushy, yet that is EXACTLY what that dog is - they don't set a very good example, do they?

This thread is the top result on google after their own page, I wonder how long it'll be before she appears on here to fight her corner... perhaps she'll bring her magic wand and some crystals to chuck at us :lol:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> That's exactly what I thought! Even if I didn't understand how bad they were, I would be majorly put off by them the moment I saw that all of their dogs were muzzled.... surely if they were that good at training dogs, their own dogs would not need to be muzzled, the muzzle is obviously there for a reason!
> 
> I agree with you totally about T'ealc - they go on about how dogs should not be mannerless and pushy, yet that is EXACTLY what that dog is - they don't set a very good example, do they?
> 
> This thread is the top result on google after their own page, I wonder how long it'll be before she appears on here to fight her corner... perhaps she'll bring her magic wand and some crystals to chuck at us :lol:


Weird how someone into hippy dippy crystals is also into abusing animals, seems like the two would contradict each other somehow. ut: Perhaps she needs training of her own, of the psychological variety.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> Weird how someone into hippy dippy crystals is also into abusing animals, seems like the two would contradict each other somehow. ut: Perhaps she needs training of her own, of the psychological variety.


:laugh: she definitely needs something!

And if she is so good at speaking to them and feeling their 'energies', then how does she not pick up on all the frightened dogs that bully dog is supposedly "teaching"

Absolutely nuts ut: ut: ut:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Shall I just put it on her FB and ask her to come fight her corner?


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

:frown2::frown2::frown2:

I just looked at the website, on EVERY page there was something that made my jaw drop. Un - frikkin - believable. ut:


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

SLB said:


> Shall I just put it on her FB and ask her to come fight her corner?


Do it.

I hate that morons like this go unregulated and that people who know no better will take her mumbo-jumbo for gospel.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Do it do it do it do it do ittttt :lol:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I did it  She's a ully and i don't care if she gets angry at me...i'm away up in Scotland


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ballybee said:


> I did it  She's a ully and i don't care if she gets angry at me...i'm away up in Scotland


LOL I love the picture on the link!! Did you choose that on purpose? It's from DT's signature :lol:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> LOL I love the picture on the link!! Did you choose that on purpose? It's from DT's signature :lol:


 no i just copied and pasted the link


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I wonder how on earth anyone even tries to defend such stupid practices. Guess they're only in it for the money, because lets be honest there doesn't seem to be any effort or training being put in.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Get ready for it..


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

SLB said:


> Get ready for it..


i've already put the link on her fb page


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> Do it do it do it do it do ittttt :lol:


You trouble maker you! 

So glad that on googling her site this pops up, hopefully it may save a few dogs from the abuse of her untrained, bullying dogs. That dog is not teaching anything it just won't let any other dog move and she thinks that's some form of training - blimey any one of my Mals could do that and if they did I'd be gutted not pleased!

Thing is if she did come on here she'd still believe she's right in doing what she does, she's quite clearly deluded and it's making her money and her father before her - at other people's dogs expense, unfortunately!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol: That bit from DT's signature fits it perfectly. Well played.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Malmum said:


> You trouble maker you!
> 
> So glad that on googling her site this pops up, hopefully it may save a few dogs from the abuse of her untrained, bullying dogs. That dog is not teaching anything it just won't let any other dog move and she thinks that's some form of training - blimey any one of my Mals could do that and if they did I'd be gutted not pleased!
> 
> Thing is if she did come on here she'd still believe she's right in doing what she does, she's quite clearly deluded and it's making her money and her father before her - at other people's dogs expense, unfortunately!


Now, now Malmum, just HOW many completely deluded people ARE there in Essex then?  I can't imagine how she stays in business.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

PS For good google results you need to create a thread with a flashier title


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

ballybee said:


> i've already put the link on her fb page


I didn't see that before I did it though!!! 

*runs and hides*

Like poking a bear with a stick!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice one, Aimee.

I just watched another video where apparently T'ealc (what kind of name is that?) is practicing "riding" (aka humping) in order to practice "rank reduction". What a load a of crap. No, Lynette, your dog is not "riding" or "practicing rank reduction"; he is the classic nasty bully and that will make the poor dogs he is 'helping' WORSE. Appalling.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Nice one, Aimee.
> 
> I just watched another video where apparently T'ealc (what kind of name is that?) is practicing "riding" (aka humping) in order to practice "rank reduction". What a load a of crap. No, Lynette, your dog is not "riding" or "practicing rank reduction"; he is the classic nasty bully and that will make the poor dogs he is 'helping' WORSE. Appalling.


I can't fathom how sociopathic you must be to prey on people desperate for help and be content to take their money just to completley ruin their loved pets.


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)

Only watched the little Border Terrier. Not sure I'd describe a dog screaming at dogs she found intimidating to leave her alone, as a "Rottweiler" - Got the "Fear" bit right - which was probably useful for the owners but "Dominant posture"??? 

& Why keep adding dogs after the black lab - the first one she was uncomfortable with? - though he was quite a good one in that he respected her wishes. Nice walk with a couple of the really calm not scary one's plus Mr "Jury's out" Labrador. Without the audience.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

labradrk said:


> T'ealc (what kind of name is that?)


I was also wondering what on earth that name is about! I've seen it somewhere before (just the name, not the dog) - i'm sure someone on here has a dog with the same name, I could be wrong though. I wasn't even sure how to pronounce it until I started watching the videos with the sound on - I was watching them on mute at first because Tiger would probably start barking back at the dogs, as it was he just walked up to my laptop and kept tilting his head, I think even he was bemused by what was going on!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

There is one thing here though - thinking about it, she's in a world of her own - even CM doesn't allow dogs to dominate other dogs - his stooge dogs are actually doing their jobs properly. *runs and hides*

I agree to an extent in letting dogs teach other dogs but bullying is not in that list of things.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

T'ealc is a character from Stargate SG1.

*nerd alert*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Sosha said:


> Only watched the little Border Terrier. Not sure I'd describe a dog screaming at dogs she found intimidating to leave her alone, as a "Rottweiler" - Got the "Fear" bit right - which was probably useful for the owners but "Dominant posture"???
> 
> & Why keep adding dogs after the black lab - the first one she was uncomfortable with? - though he was quite a good one in that he respected her wishes. Nice walk with a couple of the really calm not scary one's plus Mr "Jury's out" Labrador. Without the audience.


I agree completely - I thought exactly the same about the Border Terrier video, and I could see exactly where it was heading as the video was progressing - the little dog was FINE with the first few dogs it met, she seemed to be just trying to add more and more dogs in order to provoke the Border into reacting! If the dog was prone to fear aggression, then introducing it to a load of different dogs one after the other is obviously going to bring out that aggression, i'd have been scared if I was as small as her and being shoved together with so many bigger dogs. You could tell by the way her tail was down and the way she was walking that she was absolutely PETRIFIED, and they were just pushing her and pushing her until she literally snapped 

As you say, surely you would take it slowly and reward her hugely for her calm behaviour around the first couple of 'nicer' dogs, not keep on introducing more and more until she reached breaking point. By the end of that video she appeared to have completely shut down. That was the worst video I watched on that site, along with the one with the Malamute puppy called Bear - he was just being a playful, bouncy pup and their horrible dogs scared the hell out of him.

There was also the video with a black coloured Labradoodle, he kept being humped by one of the other dogs (was it T'ealc?) and attacking it every time it humped him - yet they refused to stop... that dog was just getting more and more frightened and fed up with being humped.

I am genuinely furious that this place even exists.... I don't care what job her dad did, she should NOT be doing it! My dad is a policeman, it doesn't give me some 'natural' right to go around arresting people in the street!


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

I have not the words for the website, woman or techniques. Putting it nicely would be to say that the methods are contradictory and incomprehensibly narrowminded. 

However, because it was asked. I think T'ealc is pronounced Teal-k (like the colour but with a K at the end) and it was a character from a TV programme about a vortexy wormhole thing to other galaxy's....my dad used to watch it. Stargate!!! That's what it was called.

ETA- I forgot something, in the nervous section its talked about timid dogs and how "after a few weeks" they will be playing with the other dogs...well YEAH! Of course after a few weeks things will settle down! Betty is timid around new dogs but shows signs of wanting to play at the end of a walk, never mind a few weeks! Although, I have to say, that even through repetitive contact I doubt she would show signs of wanting to play with dogs that were chasing her and bullying her. And she would lose her trust in me for continuing to put her in that situation without doing my duty as her owner....protecting her! How is she supposed to trust me when I don't deserve to be trusted? Idiots!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

L/C said:


> T'ealc is a character from Stargate SG1.
> 
> *nerd alert*


Yeah I just googled it :lol:

However it seems to be spelled differently - the apostrophe is at the end - the character's name is actually spelled Teal'c


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Strawberryearth said:


> was a character from a TV programme about a vortexy wormhole thing to other galaxy's....my dad used to watch it. Stargate!!! That's what it was called.


ut: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> Yeah I just googled it :lol:
> 
> However it seems to be spelled differently - the apostrophe is at the end - the character's name is actually spelled Teal'c


*Is proud to be less nerdy then she thought. *

As to the actual subject of the thread - I have no words.


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

my god, I have nothing else to add really, I mirror the sentiments of everyone else so far entirely, this is horrendous. the website is even worded in a way that attempts to convince potential clients into thinking they are in someway uneducated or stupid if they do not agree with this torture 

On another note though, I am glad I've managed to find a more local dolphin whisperer. my dolphins are currently skyping a guy from L.A and its just not the same. ut:

wonder if she has a 'leader' dolphin that goes round to bully and beat the student dolphins? ut:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope she does come on her to fight her corner... now that would be interesting! 

Something else I forgot to mention, which I found terribly sad... was that the 'problem' dogs, in various videos, were going up to the people standing around. I assume their owner was one of those people, and the people all just ignore the dog, stepped away etc. The poor dogs are stressed, and that is just telling them that their owners will not help and protect them in a scary situation... our dogs should be able to trust us, and know that in a situation such as that that we will look after them... those dogs were failed in that respect.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I like how in their offlead recall section they have no mention of having a secure environment to let the dogs off in but instead:

Be assured that at our training field in Benfleet, *if your dog decides it doesn't want to come back, one of our Teaching Dogs will make sure they are returned safely.*

This is quite frankly shocking - These 'teaching dogs' must be amazing! If only I could sned Millie round an agility course with a Collie who knew were it was going then our agility lessons would be muuuuch easier.

This woman sounds like she has a screw loose.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

My goodness just seen the prices for a 15 minute 'drop in session'!

_We also offer a drop in centre for people with unruly dogs that are looking for easy to use and effective methods to stop their dogs behaving badly indoors. The drop in sessions last for 15mins and cost just £10.00._

Thats crazy - you have no idea how many people will turn up so how much attention you will have with your dog!  Lol our agility lessons is 45 Minutes with 2 other dogs for £5!


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

feel a bit harsh now, from my last post. just because I completely disagree with this ladies professional methods, I suppose theres no need for a personal attack on her character. If you read this when you come to defend yourself, I am sorry. sometimes outrage can make us get all nasty on PF! 

I would like to know how they are insured? I cant believe any insurer would touch this with a barge pole. 

And also, I would like to know more about the pricing structure. I cannot comprehend how anyone in their right minds would pay out £10 for a 15 min obedience drop in, with a completely un-registered, and none qualified professional, In anything, not just dog training. 

Personal bug bear, but I cant be doing with any of this 'I have had dogs and trained them all my life and I am therefore qualified to advise others on how to do so'. no no no no and tutty tut tut. 

this is akin in my eyes, to turning up at someones house when their boiler breaks, and explaining to them that even though you have no formal training, apprentice experience, insurance and are not gas safe registered, you are more than capable of fixing said boiler and then charging for your services ....because you have had hot baths as a child and continue to do so now. Just because your boiler has never broke doesn't make you qualified to know how to fix them.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

amylyanne said:


> feel a bit harsh now, from my last post. just because I completely disagree with this ladies professional methods, I suppose theres no need for a personal attack on her character. If you read this when you come to defend yourself, I am sorry. sometimes outrage can make us get all nasty on PF!
> 
> *I would like to know how they are insured? I cant believe any insurer would touch this with a barge pole. *
> And also, I would like to know more about the pricing structure. I cannot comprehend how anyone in their right minds would pay out £10 for a 15 min obedience drop in, with a completely un-registered, and none qualified professional, In anything, not just dog training.
> ...


That's a really good point, I wonder if they are


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> That's a really good point, I wonder if they are


Maybe time to do some digging....


----------



## amylyanne (Apr 30, 2012)

doesn't seem to say so on their website, unless I have missed it somewhere. No insurer would cover this surely? 

can you imagine them trying to explain to an insurance call centre that even though its not on a secure field its alright because the leader dogs will return them? are the leader dogs lightning dogs? what happens when you have a faster dog? I personally would love to see one of those dogs successfully catching and bringing back a sighthound thats off after a rabbit 

similarly I notice there are no endorsements or 'friends of naughty dog school' type things of any kind on the page. Not a single registration number or badge to say they are accredited by or registered with any official bodies.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Nice one, Aimee.
> 
> I just watched another video where apparently T'ealc (what kind of name is that?) is practicing "riding" (aka humping) in order to practice "rank reduction". What a load a of crap. No, Lynette, your dog is not "riding" or "practicing rank reduction"; he is the classic nasty bully and that will make the poor dogs he is 'helping' WORSE. Appalling.


I was thinking about these videos whilst in bed last and realised how awful it must be for the clients dogs to be bullied by T'ealc, especially the humping. Flynn is the defensive dog that I have today because of strange dogs humping him. He was always submissive as a youngster but then he started to get alot of male dogs 'riding' him and generally being dominant so he became the one with the stiff posture and 'attitude'. Therefore I totally fail to see how allowing T'ealc to treat dogs in the way he does is going to have any positive effects.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

There is no way to see any reviews. You know how some places have entries in different listings like Google, Qype, Yell - nothing. That is very odd. Does the company have control over this or can err.. someone  create the listing?!

Even the twonk at G3 had these so I could leave an honest review, in fact I've seen them G3 on here but thought it might be a different company and it was a while ago. It maybe that person was ethical and this guy isn't.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh my lord! She reminds me of Amy Childs off of the only way of essex pretending she knows about stuff :lol: If I saw this group going on on a walk or something I would interrupt. Expose her for what she really is and probably throw a few eff's in to the equation!

People pay for that!? You might as well string your dog up and send it to slaughter. That is not dog training. And she talks about rude dogs. Her dogs are the rudest I have EVER seen and if so good at their "job" why is the dog with the stupid name wearing a muzzle? If that dog did that to any of mine it would have my boot firmly up its ass.


----------



## michelleandant (Aug 29, 2012)

OMG i am so shocked at this!!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Oh my lord! She reminds me of Amy Childs off of the only way of essex pretending she knows about stuff :lol: If I saw this group going on on a walk or something I would interrupt. Expose her for what she really is and probably throw a few eff's in to the equation!
> 
> People pay for that!? You might as well string your dog up and send it to slaughter. That is not dog training. And she talks about rude dogs. Her dogs are the rudest I have EVER seen and if so good at their "job" *why is the dog with the stupid name wearing a muzzle?* If that dog did that to any of mine it would have my boot firmly up its ass.


It would have full on attacked a lot of those dogs if it didn't have the muzzle on, that is why.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

labradrk said:


> It would have full on attacked a lot of those dogs if it didn't have the muzzle on, that is why.


Also with the "I wouldn't do that he'll deck you" Line in the leo video. Yeah, don't be so confident with all dogs missy. That dog will start oon the wrong dog one day and because he is muzzled won't defend himself and he may end up killed.

I know my Enzo already at 19 weeks doesn't stand for rude dogs but when greeting anyway initially does tense up a bit, typical of staffies really but working on it. If Teal'c or however you bloomin spell it did that to him, I would hate to think what Enzo would do to him. That's the reality of it. And she needs to sort it out. Fast.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

"Assessments
We are often asked if our training and behavioural programme is suitable for all dogs?

The simple answer is no which is why we always assess dogs joining our workshops. Over the years we have learnt that certain breeds do not do well in this training environment. *Staffies and other Bull breeds plus Chows are not suitable.*

From time to time we come across dogs that are already Naughty but in our opinion the workshops will make them worse, in these cases we offer alternative training arrangements."

Why? Because they fight back? Because they won't be bullied? Because they might hurt your 'training dogs'..... ut:


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

rottiemum said:


> "Assessments
> We are often asked if our training and behavioural programme is suitable for all dogs?
> 
> The simple answer is no which is why we always assess dogs joining our workshops. Over the years we have learnt that certain breeds do not do well in this training environment. *Staffies and other Bull breeds plus Chows are not suitable.*
> ...


Exactly! Hence my previous post if I took Enzo there (Stafford) and that dog tried anything like that, it would be running for the hills with it's tail between its legs.

It's bullying in the most horrific form.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Exactly! Hence my previous post if I took Enzo there (Stafford) and that dog tried anything like that, it would be running for the hills with it's tail between its legs.
> 
> It's bullying in the most horrific form.


Of course it's the 'training' that isn't suitable for any breed, not the other way around! 

My rottie girl would send him running as well. She will defend herself if she has to.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

rottiemum said:


> "Assessments
> We are often asked if our training and behavioural programme is suitable for all dogs?
> 
> The simple answer is no which is why we always assess dogs joining our workshops. Over the years we have learnt that certain breeds do not do well in this training environment. *Staffies and other Bull breeds plus Chows are not suitable.*
> ...


Exactly the reason why. They will tell her bullying dogs to f*** off, whereas she only wants scared dogs who are no physical match for her own dogs. Much easier to smack a child down than a fighting fit adult, eh? The definition of a coward.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

rottiemum said:


> "Assessments
> We are often asked if our training and behavioural programme is suitable for all dogs?
> 
> The simple answer is no which is why we always assess dogs joining our workshops. Over the years we have learnt that certain breeds do not do well in this training environment. *Staffies and other Bull breeds plus Chows are not suitable.*
> ...


Because they wouldn't take it Buster wouldn't either he hates rude dogs.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Because they wouldn't take it Buster wouldn't either he hates rude dogs.


Kes doesn't back down from rude dogs, she hasn't since about 4 months old. The one and only dog she would run from is the malamute on our park, because she's clever enough to know he's the only one she's met that she wouldn't have a chance against :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're both dangerously dominant . We must immediately take them to her rude dogs to be humped into submission :yesnod:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> They're both dangerously dominant . We must immediately take them to her rude dogs to be humped into submission :yesnod:


Kes is part bullbreed - she wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Just sent her this...


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

SLB said:


> Kes is part bullbreed - she wouldn't be allowed.


That's okay, we'll get in under the guide of lab x


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol Tummel would be allowed, but he'd not be welcomed back after taking her horrible bullies down a few pegs!!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

She seems to be under the misguided impression that if a dog is muzzled it can't do any damage.  If I had taken Flynn and her dog had tried that on him I'm pretty sure his 63kgs weight coupled with his breeds known not backing down stance that her dog could have been seriously injured - there's only so much a spine can take after all, muzzle or not. But when I enquired I was told Flynn only would be muzzled yet now I see hers are too. Perhaps there was a nasty outcome on a clients dog - hmm I wonder why!

Lets keep the thread fairly amicable because we don't want it taken off of PF, even if she doesn't reply it's nice to know that when her site is googled this thread comes up too. Ahh the satisfaction in knowing others may read some sense before deciding to go to her! Job done!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> I like how in their offlead recall section they have no mention of having a secure environment to let the dogs off in but instead:
> 
> Be assured that at our training field in Benfleet, *if your dog decides it doesn't want to come back, one of our Teaching Dogs will make sure they are returned safely.*
> 
> ...


It doesn't look entirely secure judging by the videos! There is no obvious fencing apart from one big metal gate thing for the entrance, but the rest of the field is very big and there is one bit where the dogs seem to disappear (the video where T'ealc 'rounds up' 3 or 4 dogs) over the brow of a hill or something, which IMO isn't good enough for a training area.

I don't know if anyone else has noticed either, but there is a railway line at the edge of the field, the group look to be very close to it as a train goes roaring past... obviously I don't know the field so there could be some better fencing out of view of the camera but I would be very very nervous about letting my dogs loose so close to a railway line!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Has anyone who messaged her received a reply?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> It doesn't look entirely secure judging by the videos! There is no obvious fencing apart from one big metal gate thing for the entrance, but the rest of the field is very big and there is one bit where the dogs seem to disappear (the video where T'ealc 'rounds up' 3 or 4 dogs) over the brow of a hill or something, which IMO isn't good enough for a training area.
> 
> I don't know if anyone else has noticed either, but there is a railway line at the edge of the field, the group look to be very close to it as a train goes roaring past... obviously I don't know the field so there could be some better fencing out of view of the camera but I would be very very nervous about letting my dogs loose so close to a railway line!


Just seen the videos for the first time. Its disgusting - How can the care about heir own dogs if they let them exhibit such behaviours? As for the owners how they can stand there whilst there dog cowers tail between legs and heckles up whilst being humped by the husky X is besides me.

I know I would be very very distressed seeing Millie like that Its an owners job to protect our dog from such environments not pay to put them in one ut:


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I know that the nicest thing about my girl is her sunny nature, to see this robbed from her would be heartbreaking. I see no evidence to think this would not happen but in the interests of being amicable I'd like to know if there was.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> Has anyone who messaged her received a reply?


Think she has deleted them from FB.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Just gone and looked at the website and saw the aggression videos and they really really upset me. Why anyone thinks it's a good idea to take a dog with aggression issues to be bullied by some big GSD mix some woman chose due to it's bullying nature is beyond me. 

If ANY type of dog tried to hump Eddie he'd tell them where to go. Meg, our old placid lurcher would have gone for the GSD no problem if he'd tried that on with her.. and she was the most laid back thing in the world 

That woman clearly has a screw loose. Especially to then be just standing by videoing rabbiting on about a load of bull. ut:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Let's bombard her page they are a disgrace  I'm bored


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> Let's bombard her page they are a disgrace  I'm bored


Second that


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> Let's bombard her page they are a disgrace  I'm bored


:thumbsup:

Quite telling they only have 80 likes to be honest, most good training places have hundreds.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Let's bombard her page they are a disgrace  I'm bored





New Puppy Mum said:


> Second that


Wouldn't waste your time. She will delete it.

People who dont want to listen or ignore the truth will even when its right in front of their nose.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Just looked on the FB page and it seems they've heavily edited a video where that GSD/husky monster gets into a scrap with a client's dog 

I don't like getting involved in debated on facebook as it's not as anonymous. I don't want to be on the rough end of 'keyboard warriors'


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Anyone seen her latest post on the Facebook page? She's posted and commented on a video of a dog "helped" by NDS (am yet to watch it) and includes this rather topical statement:


> I stand by the methods that I use, which I understand are not to everyone's liking or approval. All of the adult dogs that I work with have severe behavioural problems and have already been through the mainstream training venues some have even been rejected by them. In fact I don't take dogs unless they have already tried the more sedate methods. The methods I use work for dogs with behavioural problems based on bringing them into a pack environment. I use this together with working closely with the owners teaching them about leadership and how they are contributing to the problem.
> 
> I believe in live and let live and have no intention of debating my methods on the various forums on the internet but if anyone is genuinely interested in what I do I would be more than happy to have them come and attend a session.


Hmm, that's that then! 
Think I may ask about her dolphin whispering, there's been no captive dolphins (or whales) in the UK for around 20yrs so either she's traveled a lot to whisper to them, or she's out of practice! :001_tt2:


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

*sigh*.... there are some people you can never reach 

Glad she's nowhere no near me but it's still so sad for those who have gone to the effort of studying and gaining experience that there are places out there like this


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Thorne said:


> Think I may ask about her dolphin whispering, there's been no captive dolphins (or whales) in the UK for around 20yrs so either she's traveled a lot to whisper to them, or she's out of practice! :001_tt2:


Sorry that made me laugh


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Thorne said:


> Anyone seen her latest post on the Facebook page? She's posted and commented on a video of a dog "helped" by NDS (am yet to watch it) and includes this rather topical statement:
> 
> Hmm, that's that then!
> Think I may ask about her dolphin whispering, there's been no captive dolphins (or whales) in the UK for around 20yrs so either she's traveled a lot to whisper to them, or she's out of practice! :001_tt2:


That's odd! I wonder if she asked Malmum to run down all the things she had tried with Flynn!


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

This is where it al started. The original video was deleted. But it appears the club has some supporters...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/246189115404172/514593451897069/?notif_t=group_activity

Tony


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Thorne said:


> Anyone seen her latest post on the Facebook page? She's posted and commented on a video of a dog "helped" by NDS (am yet to watch it) and includes this rather topical statement:
> 
> Hmm, that's that then!
> Think I may ask about her dolphin whispering, there's been no captive dolphins (or whales) in the UK for around 20yrs so either she's traveled a lot to whisper to them, or she's out of practice! :001_tt2:


hmm, more like she can't defend herself because it is a load of rubbish!

Maybe she whispers to them over the phone, if she could feel a bond with Flynn over the phone then she could quite easily whisper to the dolphins.... I dread to think of what her phone bill must be like though, all those international calls


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

This is awful!

They keep a dog entire just because he's more of a bully that way? Seriously? 

ut:


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

But it's ok, apparently it all works out in the end...
Naughty Dog School UK Video Testimonial - YouTube

Anyone in Essex feel free to help out...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2461...group_activity


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Thorne said:


> Anyone seen her latest post on the Facebook page? She's posted and commented on a video of a dog "helped" by NDS (am yet to watch it) and includes this rather topical statement:
> 
> Hmm, that's that then!
> Think I may ask about her dolphin whispering, there's been no captive dolphins (or whales) in the UK for around 20yrs so either she's traveled a lot to whisper to them, or she's out of practice! :001_tt2:


Ah, but she is probably honing her seal speaking skills as we speak over the border in Cambridgeshire with that one that took an inland trip.

Quick, ring up the Angling Club, their problems will be solved by one visit from

"_She who whispers with dolphins, dances with wolves and socialises with seals"_

Seal In Cambridgeshire Lake


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

if anyone is following the thread - ive offered her my horse to do some whispering on



who would kick her backside into mars.......... 





discusting "trainer"......almost on parr with ceasar milan!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

suze23 said:


> discusting "trainer"......almost on parr with ceasar milan!


Not quite, I doubt she can groom a dog


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

good point

mabey she jumped on the band wagon and can talk the dog.................to clueless owners?


scary thing is new dog owners are a target...... very sad!!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I've left a comment on that video on her FB asking whats wrong with my dogs, 2 entire males who share everything, show no "dominant" gestures and will freely share toys/treats/food with new or old friends who come into the house....of course i'll probably be told i'm either missing the signs or that i'm a good pack leader  when the reality is my boys are just happy dogs who have good boundaries.

i had 2 dogs in my house with my 2 the other day, the 4 of them had a chew each(no issues) and were all playing with the toys, we had not 1 single issue in the few hours they were around...and these were 1 dog they'd met once before and 1 new dog, definately broken my dogs if they have no pack type behaviours going on


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> That's odd! I wonder if she asked Malmum to run down all the things she had tried with Flynn!


No she didn't and she knew he was just under socialised because of his op. I told her I had been to AceK9 and he was assessed as non aggressive by Julie but that I wanted him to interact with more than just one dog, perhaps a group. I wasn't expecting him to be bullied into submission or engage in a full on fight.  Nice to know she felt a 'bond' with him though through a phone call because I doubt the feeling would have been mutual in the flesh. 

Watching those videos it amazes me how anyone could just stand by and watch their dogs be put through that, where on earth is their level of compassion/intelligence if they think that's okay? The video on her website under 'aggressive dogs' shows a terrier type being bowled over by her cross, it's just unbelievable that the small dog isn't hurt physically let alone what it did to it mentally.

At least she has read this thread and knows how responsible people feel about her 'methods' if you can call them that!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Malmum said:


> where on earth is their level of compassion/intelligence if they think that's okay?


ahh, but don't forget - it is an "unacceptable method of love" to "worry over their well-being" .....so who gives a stuff if her bully dogs are scaring the crap out of yours, or knocking your dog over, or humping your dog to the point that it attacks, it's not something you need to worry about so you should just stand there and watch it happen   

ut:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Malmum said:


> No she didn't and she knew he was just under socialised because of his op. I told her I had been to AceK9 and he was assessed as non aggressive by Julie but that I wanted him to interact with more than just one dog, perhaps a group. I wasn't expecting him to be bullied into submission or engage in a full on fight.  Nice to know she felt a 'bond' with him though through a phone call because I doubt the feeling would have been mutual in the flesh.
> 
> Watching those videos it amazes me how anyone could just stand by and watch their dogs be put through that, where on earth is their level of compassion/intelligence if they think that's okay? The video on her website under 'aggressive dogs' shows a terrier type being bowled over by her cross, it's just unbelievable that the small dog isn't hurt physically let alone what it did to it mentally.
> 
> At least she has read this thread and knows how responsible people feel about her 'methods' if you can call them that!


I so hope she has read this thread....

that video you mention...i only watched half way through ...then i had to stop....

tbh ...the so called trainers who train,like this are so far up their own arse there is no coming back ...shame on her


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

Apparently it's not all bad. 
It's only fair that I post their comeback video (posted elsewhere)
Naughty Dog School UK Video Testimonial - YouTube

Although there are assumptions galore about status, top dog and garbage like that. And a few muzzles. But does the end justify the methods?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The comeback video does nothing for me, the initial abuse is ingrained in my mind. 

For anyone reading this who lives in Essex here is a much better run actual training school where your dogs are dealt with by qualified trainers: Home - Billericay Dog Training School, Basildon, Essex

This comes highly recommended by myself having had first hand experience and uses only positive training methods!


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

Malmum said:


> The comeback video does nothing for me, the initial abuse is ingrained in my mind.
> 
> For anyone reading this who lives in Essex here is a much better run actual training school where your dogs are dealt with by qualified trainers: Home - Billericay Dog Training School, Basildon, Essex
> 
> This comes highly recommended by myself having had first hand experience and uses only positive training methods!


I have been there and i like the fact that it's very food orientated. Even if the handler doesnt understand what they are doing and why, if they get it all wrong, the fact the dogs are getting food in class is not going to damage them and classical conditioning occurs without the owner even knowing it.

BTW What are their qualifications?


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

TangoCharlie said:


> Apparently it's not all bad.
> It's only fair that I post their comeback video (posted elsewhere)
> Naughty Dog School UK Video Testimonial - YouTube
> 
> Although there are assumptions galore about status, top dog and garbage like that. And a few muzzles. But does the end justify the methods?


This is the dilemma I have with these training methods. They seem to work. Maybe we should accept that dogs aren't humans and should be treated 'like dogs'. I don't know.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

had someone reply telling me she had a dominant female rotty who got much better after she started attending group classes there...i've pointed out it was probably just undersocialised and therefore not dominant at all


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

dandogman said:


> This is the dilemma I have with these training methods. They seem to work. Maybe we should accept that dogs aren't humans and should be treated 'like dogs'. I don't know.


I haven't watched the video but "seem to work" could be the key quote here. Suppression is not the same as eradication. Oooo I've gone all gangsta. I think that could be the start of a rap song. I might also contest what "treated like dogs" actually means.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

dandogman said:


> This is the dilemma I have with these training methods. They seem to work. Maybe we should accept that dogs aren't humans and should be treated 'like dogs'. I don't know.


Worked for those dogs maybe, some who've been attending since pups but she doesn't show more challenging breeds like Mastiffs, Dobes and Mals probably because 'flooding' with them in that kind of setting won't work. The video shows breeds/mixes that you'd believe to be fairly amicable and easier to train, however she obviously hasn't succeeded with her own dog hence the muzzle. When Flynn met Ace (GSD) at AceK9 neither dog was muzzled and Ace would not react regardless of what dog he is paired with. That is the kind of dog you want your dog to learn by not just being shoved about and intimidated. There isn't a breed restriction with that trainer and she uses positive reinforcement instead of 'punishment' methods.

I think just the 'bonding' with my dog over the phone sent alarm bells ringing but having now watched the videos my mind is definitely made up!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I would like to recommend Wuff Training who run from Cambridge and Chelmsford as a much much better trainer. You might see a familar face in the testimonials..


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Dandogman - get off the thread. We'll have no supporting of allowing dogs to bully other dogs. 

Of course - dogs aren't humans, but I managed to teach my bike/lorry/people/dog lunging aggressive dog to be calm in situations - he is now walked with groups of dogs - friends and strangers, albeit muzzled - but I did that. Not a a trainer and with positive training only. The only flooding I did was with the bikes and then it was exercise too - I tied him to my bike and went for a bike ride - the stress turned into energy and the energy was released in a healthy way. 

If you have to resort to letting other dogs bully yours then I'd find yourself a good trainer - a decent one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

dandogman said:


> This is the dilemma I have with these training methods. They seem to work. Maybe we should accept that dogs aren't humans and should be treated 'like dogs'. I don't know.


"It works" is a poor measurement of a method IMO.

Lots of things "work" - often really well, but aren't advisable.
Eating nothing but iceberg lettuce and diet coke will "work" if you want to lose weight. Doesn't mean it's a smart thing to do.
Cheating on a test will "work" to get a passing grade, if you don't get caught.

Around here the cure for a dog worrying livestock is to shoot the dog. Works every time. Guaranteed. Dead dogs don't chase livestock. Karen Pryor wasn't being inflammatory when she titled her book "Don't Shoot the Dog," because that's exactly what people did and still do in many rural areas.

Training tools that we can't discuss here "work" too. You're not going to get anywhere telling and owner that these things don't work, because they do, and then you lose credibility as the owner sees the tool "working" so well.

No, I think a better measure of a method or tool is WHY it works. A lot of the dominance-based methods do work, not because the dog was dominant to begin with, but because these methods suppress ALL behavior. Nope, dog isn't lunging on the leash any more. Nor is he looking around his environment with interest and curiosity, nor is he making eye contact with his owner, nor is he doing much of anything other than trying to avoid getting corrected. Dog is in self-preservation mode, not living life mode.

Lack of behavior does not equal well behaved.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

dandogman said:


> This is the dilemma I have with these training methods. They seem to work. Maybe we should accept that dogs aren't humans and should be treated 'like dogs'. I don't know.


Do they though? What if the other dog doesn't back down? How far do you let them fight it out? How would these 'trainers' manage a fight between two big dogs?

Personally I want to be the one training my dogs (with the help of a trainer) not another dog, I want my dogs to listen to me & look to me, not to be scared of another dog bullying them.

I think most people on here recognise that dogs are dogs & treat them accordingly. Much as I love my dogs I do not treat them as my 'babies' but I certainly would not let anyone treat them in the way shown in the video clips.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

SLB said:


> Dandogman - get off the thread. We'll have no supporting of allowing dogs to bully other dogs.
> 
> Of course - dogs aren't humans, but I managed to teach my bike/lorry/people/dog lunging aggressive dog to be calm in situations - he is now walked with groups of dogs - friends and strangers, albeit muzzled - but I did that. Not a a trainer and with positive training only. The only flooding I did was with the bikes and then it was exercise too - I tied him to my bike and went for a bike ride - the stress turned into energy and the energy was released in a healthy way.
> 
> If you have to resort to letting other dogs bully yours then I'd find yourself a good trainer - a decent one.


Wow wow wow! That wasn't my view!!!!!! If you read my previous posts you would know I don't think this training is right!


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> I would like to recommend Wuff Training who run from Cambridge and Chelmsford as a much much better trainer. You might see a familar face in the testimonials..


Where abouts in Chelmsfird are they?


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

SLB said:


> *]Dandogman - get off the thread*.
> 
> We'll have no supporting of allowing dogs to bully other dogs.
> 
> ...


Since when do you get to order someone off a thread? 

I don't agree with what DANDOGMAN said *but* he has every right to express his opinion. He expressed himself politely.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SLB said:


> *Dandogman - get off the thread*. We'll have no supporting of allowing dogs to bully other dogs.
> 
> Of course - dogs aren't humans, but I managed to teach my bike/lorry/people/dog lunging aggressive dog to be calm in situations - he is now walked with groups of dogs - friends and strangers, albeit muzzled - but I did that. Not a a trainer and with positive training only. The only flooding I did was with the bikes and then it was exercise too - I tied him to my bike and went for a bike ride - the stress turned into energy and the energy was released in a healthy way.
> 
> If you have to resort to letting other dogs bully yours then I'd find yourself a good trainer - a decent one.


If you are so against bullying, why are you behaving in a bullying manner yourself to a forum member?! 

I also seem to remember that you have stated in another thread that you do NOT use ONLY positive training either!

Not sure about the bio-mechanics of stress being turned into energy, but then I am not that clever.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

great stuff another bongy wongy barking mad dog trainerut:


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't been on this forum for ages. When I come back, within two days it degrades into stupid bickering.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

TangoCharlie said:


> I haven't been on this forum for ages. When I come back, within two days it degrades into stupid bickering.


Hardly stupid bickering, just a couple of posts with differing opinions nothing to get upset about!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I apologise for missing a  smilie off my post - jeez! If you people really knew me you'd know that wasn't serious.. Over reaction much.. ut:


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just read all 16 pages and i can't believe this woman is getting away with this. It is completely and utterly BONKERS!ut: 

Im shocked that anyone is naive enough to think this is a normal way to train dogs. How horrible for the dogs she 'trains', they look terrified! Poor things. 

I wouldn't take my dogs to her if she were to pay me! What she is doing is abuse IMO. So very sad that people like this can call themself a dog trainer when in reality they are far from it.


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

My friend hosts an Radio show dedicated to dogs and dog training. He is trying to get her on for an interview. 
I think it's important that she voices her methods because she apparenyly doesn't debate on the net. 
She obviously believe that what she does is right so will be worth a listen.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

TangoCharlie said:


> My friend hosts an Radio show dedicated to dogs and dog training. He is trying to get her on for an interview.
> I think it's important that she voices her methods because she apparenyly doesn't debate on the net.
> She obviously believe that what she does is right so will be worth a listen.


Your "friend" ?  

I think as you started a thread on a FB Group about this person and their methods it will be interesting to hear the results.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

Am I the only one laughing at the poetic irony that a thread expressing disgust at confrontational training methods has turned confrontational?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Am I the only one laughing at the poetic irony that a thread expressing disgust at confrontational training methods has turned confrontational?


Well someone has to stand up for the other side.

Normally I like to balance things out - but I can't seem to do that here. My OH - who is not in anyway interested in training a dog saw that the doodle was distressed.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Am I the only one laughing at the poetic irony that a thread expressing disgust at confrontational training methods has turned confrontational?


No, you are not alone, it is like animal rights protesters throwing darts at hunters and spraying gas in the hounds eyes, they appear to completely miss the irony of it all........ 

That is what makes forums so entertaining........


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

One thing I often wonder about is the number of trainers/behaviourists who promote positive training methods for animals but fail to treat to treat people with the same respect and understanding


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

SLB said:


> I apologise for missing a  smilie off my post - jeez! If you people really knew me you'd know that wasn't serious.. Over reaction much.. ut:


Yeah, that's right - it's always the other person 'misreading' you.

Anyway back on topic:

I wouldn't send my dog to this place and I wish nobody else did either. I feel really sorry for the dogs that are taken there for 'help'.


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe her silence is wise!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

TangoCharlie said:


> Maybe her silence is wise!


Well you know that old adage................


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Yeah, that's right - it's always the other person 'misreading' you.


You can ask a number of people who have met me on the forum what I am like and they will tell you that was a typical response from me.


----------



## samuelsmiles (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

FANTASTIC photoshop of dolphin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

SLB said:


> You can ask a number of people who have met me on the forum what I am like and they will tell you that was a typical response from me.


Thanks but don't need to ask.

OMG the dolphin picture is FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Just wondering SLB, as this thread is about dogs being bullied- what you thought of your actions here. Page 1.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/288635-your-dog-subtle.html


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What is sad is that owners do believe in her methods and allow her to use them on their dogs.

When I was having a moan about by lurcher's lack of recall, I was advised by someone who's dad is "very experienced" with this type of dog, ...........

"next time he eventually does come back, give him a good hiding to let him know who is boss. That will sort him out. He won't muck you about again"

Needless to say, I said "no, I don't intend to abuse my dog to get it to do what I want". "Think I'll stick to the reward/encouragement school of thought".

He still has lousy recall  But at least he hasn't had his spirit knocked out of him either and he is not scared of me :cursing:


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> What is sad is that owners do believe in her methods and allow her to use them on their dogs.
> 
> When I was having a moan about by lurcher's lack of recall, I was advised by someone who's dad is "very experienced" with this type of dog, ...........
> 
> ...


I like that attitude. 
There is no such thing as 100% recall. I've asked the top internstional trainers!
Sometimes you got to laugh.

The Facebook page for this club is interesting. Her customers think it works and are backing her up. 
https://www.facebook.com/DogWhisperers?filter=3


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

samuelsmiles said:


>


This is absolutely hilarious!


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

All I can say is that I am totally gob smacked by what I have seen on her training methods.....poor dogs.
Bullying already scared dogs by such a badly behaved bully is totally senseless and cruel, won't be able to stop worrying over what I have just watched.


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

There are some great comments on here! 
https://www.facebook.com/DogWhisperers?filter=3
Shock collars and muzzles! is that the sort of class you want your dog in?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

samuelsmiles said:


>


PMSL!!!

I see a lot of other people are now speaking out against them on their FB page! And I also see nobody has even tried to explain the 'wizardry' behind their methods, or WHY their training dogs are muzzled.

Personally if I turned up to a dog training club where I knew my dog was going to be let off lead, and saw that the TRAINERS dogs were muzzled, I would be out of there like a shot!! Fair enough if some of the customers dogs were muzzled, but surely anyone with half a brain would expect the trainers dogs to be of a sound enough temperament to be able to be trusted without a muzzle, especially if they are being used with customers dogs so extensively, I mean, what if a muzzle broke, or one of the dogs managed to slip the muzzle? I have seen in a few of the videos (I think it was "T'ealc") where one of the dogs was in the background, repeatedly rubbing its face across the floor to try and get the muzzle off - which also shows that the dog is NOT happy or comfortable in the muzzle.

The more I see of that place the more I despair


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you seen some other comments on the site. It seems electric collars are also used. Click comments by others...
"we tried out the collar with xxxxxxxx, and it certainly has the desired effect, but the beep is a bit quiet and some of the other functions are not as good as Tealc's collar - so we've ordered one like Tealc's and will send back the other collar, or sell it if anyone wants it."

Sad!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

TangoCharlie said:


> Have you seen some other comments on the site. It seems electric collars are also used. Click comments by others...
> "we tried out the collar with xxxxxxxx, and it certainly has the desired effect, but the beep is a bit quiet and some of the other functions are not as good as Tealc's collar - so we've ordered one like Tealc's and will send back the other collar, or sell it if anyone wants it."
> 
> Sad!




I am trying to cling onto hope here, the collar they are talking about MIGHT not be a shock collar, there are other 'electric' collars that don't shock, they beep and they vibrate... which are often used to train deaf dogs as obviously they can't hear words, hopefully this is the collar they're talking about, it is humane and doesn't give an electric shock CANICOM | Easy Dog Soft

of course I could be wrong and I have seen it stated on their website that they used a shock collar on a Rottie type!


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

This dog is compared to a mouse and therefore is assumed to be a target for other dogs!
Basically each dog is brought out (the big GSD X last) until sparks fly. Luckily there are no sparks. 
I would look at the labs diet, exercise and stimulation. She can pacify a situation and proved that by not getting rolled by each of the dogs brought out!
Erin nervous aggression - YouTube


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> I am trying to cling onto hope here, the collar they are talking about MIGHT not be a shock collar, there are other 'electric' collars that don't shock, they beep and they vibrate... which are often used to train deaf dogs as obviously they can't hear words, hopefully this is the collar they're talking about, it is humane and doesn't give an electric shock CANICOM | Easy Dog Soft
> 
> of course I could be wrong and I have seen it stated on their website that they used a shock collar on a Rottie type!


It's a fine line between an electric collar and a vibration collar. The fact that the collar website mentions corrections arouses suspicion...
"Corrective commands can be given immediately even though your dog is some distance away."
And for a recall... I doubt If a dog would feel it during full pelt.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The more I see of this place the more I dislike it, including that mutt T'ealc  such a nasty dog and as you say all muzzled - God she must be a brilliant 'whisperer' if she can't even train her own dogs!

What a joke!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Just seen one of their youtube clips, and there was a little puppy in there with a clients dog which was clearly aggressive. Obviously setting a good example to the pup... not.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

TangoCharlie said:


> It's a fine line between an electric collar and a vibration collar. The fact that the collar website mentions corrections arouses suspicion...
> "Corrective commands can be given immediately even though your dog is some distance away."
> And for a recall... I doubt If a dog would feel it during full pelt.


Yeah, I know I am probably clinging onto false hope on that one and they have mentioned the use of proper shock collars  Personally I don't see an issue with a vibrating collar, a vibration doesn't inflict pain like a shock does, they can be useful for training recall and other off lead/distance commands to deaf dogs. I don't know about them not feeling it when running full speed though, I don't know what the vibrations are like.


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

Just caught up on the thread, if this is how they teach their dogs, I dread to think how they raise their kids.:glare:


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

There is a very interesting post of their Facebook page from an ex-customer...

"I can only speak of my experience of this school, and at first thought it was great being a new dog owner but as time went on realized this wasnt the case. I did see dogs being pinned down by the training dogs with no real explantion as to why, including my own puppy only to be told to step back and not intervene. My dog was also bitten by one of the training dogs, I was standing chatting to others with my dog on lead at the end of a lesson by our cars when one of the so called training dog jumped out of the opened boot bit my dog and jumped back in, Nothing was said by the owner of this dog and the lady running the lessons response was "That will teach you for getting to close to his car" . I have bumped into may people who have attended this class and have left for many of the above reasons that i have read, some have come away with issues that there dogs didnt have previously to going to these classes"

I guess they will continue to 'train' dogs. There is no organisation or association to complain to as she is not a member of any.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

TangoCharlie said:


> There is a very interesting post of their Facebook page from an ex-customer...
> 
> "I can only speak of my experience of this school, and at first thought it was great being a new dog owner but as time went on realized this wasnt the case. I did see dogs being pinned down by the training dogs with no real explantion as to why, including my own puppy only to be told to step back and not intervene. My dog was also bitten by one of the training dogs, I was standing chatting to others with my dog on lead at the end of a lesson by our cars when one of the so called training dog jumped out of the opened boot bit my dog and jumped back in, Nothing was said by the owner of this dog and the lady running the lessons response was "That will teach you for getting to close to his car" . I have bumped into may people who have attended this class and have left for many of the above reasons that i have read, some have come away with issues that there dogs didnt have previously to going to these classes"
> 
> I guess they will continue to 'train' dogs. There is no organisation or association to complain to as she is not a member of any.


That is very interesting! It is good that some people realise how bad they are, although would be better if they did it before going... and if the person has bumped into others who have also left then that is a bit of hope... I just hope more and more people how inappropriate it is to train that way.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

If anyone is on Facebook, might be worth answering a timely (but very vaguely worded) poll titled 'What kind of training technique do you favour?'


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I added this response

"Clicker and without resorting to dominance, prong collars or violent techniques. I also use a reliable, trained and experienced person with correct qualifications. Dogs are not naughty but irresponsible trainers who promise the world and deliver it with cruelty are."


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> If anyone is on Facebook, might be worth answering a timely (but very vaguely worded) poll titled 'What kind of training technique do you favour?'


Saw the poll and added my own answer to the poll


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Saw the poll and added my own answer to the poll


So I see  I'm amazed they are still up there. The comment that Tango Charlie copied above has been removed.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> So I see  I'm amazed they are still up there. The comment that Tango Charlie copied above has been removed.


If only there was a way we could make our comments so that they couldn't be removed I can't believe the option for her method of training on the poll is listed as "Naughty dog school and my new best friend the Ecollar!"  :incazzato:


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Tried posting on the wall and it wouldn't let me 

However I posed a reply on her recent status about thanking people for all the support.


----------



## heartagram (Oct 12, 2012)

I always thought e-collars were banned in the UK? perhaps I remember wrongly then, but I'm horrified that it isn't the case! This women sounds like an utter nutter, dolphin whisperer?? LOL like seriously?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

heartagram said:


> I always thought e-collars were banned in the UK? perhaps I remember wrongly then, but I'm horrified that it isn't the case! This women sounds like an utter nutter, dolphin whisperer?? LOL like seriously?


I think prongs and e-collars banned in Wales, not in England yet.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Perhaps someone ought to ask how she plans on carrying dog whispering when the devices are banned shortly?


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't get access their Facebook Page anymore. Another misguided person buries themselves in the sand!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Think she's deleted the fb page. Clearly confident about her methods .


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Thoughts from Horse and Hound:
Dog training school...(awful) - Page 3 - Horse and Hound Forums


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> Thoughts from Horse and Hound:
> Dog training school...(awful) - Page 3 - Horse and Hound Forums


I love CAYLA's first post!:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## TangoCharlie (Jun 15, 2011)

I am surprised this place is still running

"We believe that dogs do try and sometimes succeed in controlling us"

HOME - Naughty Dog School UK
Stay strong and read on...


----------



## Peaceful pup (Aug 15, 2018)

I too am horrified this so called training school is still running and hasn’t been closed down by the RSPCA! 
This is not a skill this woman has, she uses electric shock collars to cause pain and suffering to control her dogs once they become too aggressive with the poor unsuspecting clients dogs! Left me cold! No one that claims to be an animal lover should use shock collars! Despicable!


----------

